# Ansomone HGH blood test results



## weavy88 (Aug 29, 2015)

Ok, so after pinning 10iu IM, I waited 3.5 hours and had blood drawn. Results came back as high (29.3). Here's my question, I keep hearing all this bullshit about 192aa being used instead of 191aa (the real stuff). Let's assume i did get sold 192aa, would it still show an elevated HGH reading on a test?


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 29, 2015)

weavy88 said:


> Ok, so after pinning 10iu IM, I waited 3.5 hours and had blood drawn. Results came back as high (29.3). Here's my question, I keep hearing all this bullshit about 192aa being used instead of 191aa (the real stuff). Let's assume i did get sold 192aa, would it still show an elevated HGH reading on a test?



Theoretically no, 192aa is IMO the cause of all low scores people claim as bunk.

It's not bunk it's the wrong shit!

192aa isn't supposed to test high.


----------



## weavy88 (Aug 29, 2015)

well i guess that is reassuring, thanks.


----------

